# Taking a trip to Amsterdam, trying to do it cheap. Any suggestions?



## Timmyjg6 (Jul 8, 2008)

Ok so i plan on making a trip up to Amsterdam. I wanted to start doing a little research onto what flights are the cheapest what hotels, which coffee shops to hit up. Where to eat, And when would be nicest to go....... Any suggestions would be nice. And if there is anyone living in Amsterdam that can maybe show me around would be awesome... Thanks..



PS im trying to do it for the cheapist that i can.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 8, 2008)

never been their but hate ya for going haha just playin... i want to go their but with the us dollar the way it is the exchange rates are just to much, im thinkin jamaica sounds a lil more money freindly and get the chron jamaican bbq mmm, oh and cant forget about the sensimillia half pound for like 20 bucks haha.... as for the flights go to one of the websites that sell plane tickets for the airline companys and get it in advance youll save cash that way....


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Jul 8, 2008)

Yeah thats what i plan on doing... I am searching round..


----------



## Hiero_ (Jul 8, 2008)

I'd probably be able to give you a lot more information if you told me where you're from. Americans will have a much harder time getting to the dam than people in the UK. Some more information, like what you're willing/have to spend, etc. would help the suggestion process a bit as well.


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Jul 8, 2008)

after the case with the toenail fungus,you definitly deserve a nice get away. Dont believe the hype about jamaicas weed,i mean yes,its 30 dollars for a qp,but i didnt think the green was all  that great,i didnt see or smoke anything when i was out there that amazed me besides the veiws,its a beautiful place,but you'd have much more fun in amsterdam,as long as you dont go messin with any of them skanks in the windows,touchin them is like asking god to have your penis chopped off,not only that but you minds as well use a warm cup a water if your gonna try doin somethin with em =)
try doin some googlin,you'll have a blueprint of what when and where in no time.they should have a directory /travel guide with attractions and well known coffee shops.if i wasnt spendin all this money on all this grow supplys i'd be more than down to hop on a flight w/ ya.sounds like fun-peace bro


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 8, 2008)

the jamaican i get is better then any dro i buy and its normal price herein the us... havent had the pleasure of goin outta the country yet, but the nugz i get from jamaica are crazyyy..... and ive smoked alotta good herb in my day, its just lke anywheer theirs good bud & bad bud.... sorry offtopic but i stick up for the jamaicans mj theyve layed the ground works for what growin is today..


----------



## Dubbaman (Jul 8, 2008)

Id be on the plane with you too man but im saving up for a Judges pass to a Canni Cup  thats the way to go if your plannins a trip to the Am IMO. Pays for your hotel and all on most packages.


*EDIT* after looking at the site about it this year looks as if you cant get the hotel and all package like before now its just the judges pass and its $250  hxxp://www.kable.com/pub/hght/subproductcupevent.asp

there is a ad though that has the trip with pass from 919 and up


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Jul 8, 2008)

lol,goin out there and gettin some weed "from jamaica" are 2 different things.all the green i seen out there was about like our good mid grades up here in michigan. you gotta watch people from sayin "this weeds from here,this weeds from there" usually its just to hype it up so youll keep buying it.i've been smokin everyday since 91 and can honestly say,jamaicas prices are way better than their weed.when i was there,i was buying from dudesw that were usually out in knee high water sellin it,i stood there and talked to him for about 45 mins and he said if it werent for americans he wouldnt beable to have what he has.he said him and all the islanders love the u.s. dollar =)


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 8, 2008)

well i know the guy i got it from and he goes to jamaica a couple times a years and comes back on a boat... i wonder why, i knw alot of dealers say stuff to get you to buy it but not old family freinds..... just my 2 cents we must of seen herb from differnet parts of the island. heres your thread bakc timmy my bad about my stoned rambling...

everyones got opinions on this not facts, also on youtube type in jamaica grow tours and see their alll organic sensi plants... some of my freinds said they even bought jamaican organic out hydro and they were on the island said it was golden lookin... anyways my opionion not fact..

goodluck getin all your trip info timmy you deserve a trip to the netherlands...


----------



## parkingjoe (Jul 8, 2008)

well i reckon we should all meet up in amsterdam as its only 45 minutes flying from my local airport..

lol

timmy give me some indication of your budget for flights and accomodation and ill see what i can find for you as i know amsterdam pretty well now.

saying that i do tend to like some luxury when im in the dam

rofl

pkj


----------



## ChatNoir (Jul 8, 2008)

Come here, most expensive cannabis plant is 20$ and it goes as cheap as 2$ for a gram XD


----------



## Thorn (Jul 8, 2008)

where are you at cornellius?


----------



## ChatNoir (Jul 8, 2008)

Thorn said:
			
		

> where are you at cornellius?



I live in Turkey where people grow Cannabis plant traditionally and 100% organic.


----------



## benamucc (Jul 8, 2008)

timmy, i'm plannin a trip right now too. if you've never checked out the "Lonely Planet" travel guides you really should.  They always have alot of good info for us American's that can keep you out of trouble!!  

As a side note, I traveled the Carribean for 3 winters on MANY islands.  EVERYONE says their s*** is Jamacian...only ever got descent stuff when I met a cool local.  It's there, but unless you really KNOW them you'll get the dirt 9 times out of 10...cuz they're more than happy to take your american tourist dollars.


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Jul 8, 2008)

Yeah you see this is what i am trying to figure out... I am from Houston Texas and i don't want to spend a hole lot.





			
				Hiero_ said:
			
		

> I'd probably be able to give you a lot more information if you told me where you're from. Americans will have a much harder time getting to the dam than people in the UK. Some more information, like what you're willing/have to spend, etc. would help the suggestion process a bit as well.


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Jul 8, 2008)

LOL, if i need loving i don't have to pay for it... Plus Houston has a bunch of good looking women. But yeah i am googlin up a storm and was just wondering f i could heare some stuff from first hand exp. Maybe meat someone cool on here thats from there... IDK, but heck yeah bro. Lets head to amsterdam... LOL


			
				Aurora_Indicas_Dad said:
			
		

> after the case with the toenail fungus,you definitly deserve a nice get away. Dont believe the hype about jamaicas weed,i mean yes,its 30 dollars for a qp,but i didnt think the green was all  that great,i didnt see or smoke anything when i was out there that amazed me besides the veiws,its a beautiful place,but you'd have much more fun in amsterdam,as long as you dont go messin with any of them skanks in the windows,touchin them is like asking god to have your penis chopped off,not only that but you minds as well use a warm cup a water if your gonna try doin somethin with em =)
> try doin some googlin,you'll have a blueprint of what when and where in no time.they should have a directory /travel guide with attractions and well known coffee shops.if i wasnt spendin all this money on all this grow supplys i'd be more than down to hop on a flight w/ ya.sounds like fun-peace bro


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Jul 8, 2008)

You cant actually think Jamaica has better weed than Amsterdam do you????



[email protected] said:
			
		

> the jamaican i get is better then any dro i buy and its normal price herein the us... havent had the pleasure of goin outta the country yet, but the nugz i get from jamaica are crazyyy..... and ive smoked alotta good herb in my day, its just lke anywheer theirs good bud & bad bud.... sorry offtopic but i stick up for the jamaicans mj theyve layed the ground works for what growin is today..


----------



## Sebstarr (Jul 8, 2008)

Haha I go for family visits... as I'm half dutch! 

Love it... as half of my family lives just outside amsterdam... so I go for FREE... FREE accomodation... FREE trips to the coffee shops with my cousin, who co owns one.. 

But also, maybe if for prices, check out flying to Rotterdam, and then making the trip to Amsterdam by Hitchhiking or whatever... Ive done it before and it's not as much hassle as you think.. and a lot cheaper... as the flights to Amsterdam are so much more expensive than those to Rotterdam... as it's not so popular.


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Jul 8, 2008)

You see that's the thing, i am not sure if i should bum my way there and back for the bare minimum or save up longer and go there in style... I just kinda want to make a trip up there to get a good loocksy of things so when i return i can do it in style. Plus at my young age i probley cant save all that much for the trip but hew knows???? I was thinking of only spending about 1500-2000 American for everything other than the plane tickets... And trying to stay 1 week...



			
				parkingjoe said:
			
		

> well i reckon we should all meet up in amsterdam as its only 45 minutes flying from my local airport..
> 
> lol
> 
> ...


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Jul 8, 2008)

Yeah i want to do this too but not on my first trip. i want to go up during a time when the citys not packed. But this will be one of many trips so, i should have a chance in the future to attend a CC.



			
				Dubbaman said:
			
		

> Id be on the plane with you too man but im saving up for a Judges pass to a Canni Cup  thats the way to go if your plannins a trip to the Am IMO. Pays for your hotel and all on most packages.
> 
> 
> *EDIT* after looking at the site about it this year looks as if you cant get the hotel and all package like before now its just the judges pass and its $250  hxxp://www.kable.com/pub/hght/subproductcupevent.asp
> ...


----------



## Sebstarr (Jul 8, 2008)

parkingjoe said:
			
		

> well i reckon we should all meet up in amsterdam as its only 45 minutes flying from my local airport..
> 
> lol
> 
> ...



Haha... we must have the exact same local airport then... 45 mins for me too!

SHHHHH!


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Jul 8, 2008)

Thanks bro, ill check it out.. And let me know if you get anyother good info in bro...





			
				benamucc said:
			
		

> timmy, i'm plannin a trip right now too. if you've never checked out the &quot;Lonely Planet&quot; travel guides you really should.  They always have alot of good info for us American's that can keep you out of trouble!!
> 
> As a side note, I traveled the Carribean for 3 winters on MANY islands.  EVERYONE says their s*** is Jamacian...only ever got descent stuff when I met a cool local.  It's there, but unless you really KNOW them you'll get the dirt 9 times out of 10...cuz they're more than happy to take your american tourist dollars.


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Jul 8, 2008)

Iv thoght about flying to a local city but most flights that leave way over here wont go there...


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 8, 2008)

where did i say amsterdam is better then jamaica weed there totally different bro... i was simply suggesting it would be alot more for you money to go to jamaica. so instead i got bombared about how amsterdams better i did not say jamaicas better at all i said is its some fine herb for no lights, ferts, and what not and a fraction of the cost to amsterdam an some fine chicks with tans... they both know what theyre doing very well and shouldent diss eather country as they both known for the fine herbs... also if you do get a bad batch of bud in jamaica make hash outta of it, it was only 20 bucks for a half pound anyway.. just my opinion...


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Jul 8, 2008)

OK, my bad... I thoght you were sayin it.. My bad bro.


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Jul 8, 2008)

sounds decent... what'chyer planning...  

know what I'd do?... check out some travel agencies and see what they'd do... then do it on yer own... couldn't hurt... just a thought

see what's available, right?


----------



## parkingjoe (Jul 8, 2008)

sshhhhhhhhhhhhhh

few airports in the uk though man

anyway back to timmy man 1.5-2k usa $ ya would have some trip man in more ways than one with that amount of money to spend.

ok dude try continental for flights as they have routes to all major destinations.

you wouldnt even have to pre book a hotel or whatever if you go non peak season as there are thousands of places to stay.

what month you thinking of going and ill try and sort ya some decent prices/places.

either way man you in for the time of your life so long as you steer clear of those dirty touting crack/coke sellers on most street corners in the main coffee shop areas.

dont even reply to them when they try to talk to ya man play the foreigner me no understand thing:hubba:

pkj


----------



## Hiero_ (Jul 8, 2008)

Well it's about $1200 for airfare to London, and about $1500 for airfare directly to Amsterdam. I'd reckon that if you flew to London, and took the train to Amsterdam that would save you at least a hundred bucks right there.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Jul 8, 2008)

if your flying from the states plan to book waayyyyyy in advance to try and get it cheep. maybe an underbooked flight when your ready to go may pop up while standing in the airport?

goodluck!


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Jul 8, 2008)

I was thinking October-December would be nice if i had the money saved..  And to go on a Wed and return the following wed. All the flights from here are about $890.00 after taxes. I just want to have everything planed way ahead so when its ti Alme to go i know exactly how to fill my stay there.. Also about how much is the weed, hotels,..... There??.



			
				parkingjoe said:
			
		

> sshhhhhhhhhhhhhh
> 
> few airports in the uk though man
> 
> ...


----------



## parkingjoe (Jul 9, 2008)

given a choice ya want to go directly to the dam man getting off at london the getting train man do you know how much trains cost in the u.k. flights are not that much more expensive yet a bit quicker.

go direct timmy do not pass go.

so just type in hotels in amsterdam and ya will be amazed but before ya book let us all know what hotel ya considering as ive been to quite a few and tons of mates too so maybe can cast some light on good/bad hotel and good/bad area.

laters timmy

pkj


----------



## parkingjoe (Jul 9, 2008)

yes i agree with toa book well in advance for best savings on flights its just too risky just waiting about at airport for unbooked seats as ya wishing ya holiday away if nowt appears.

pkj


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Jul 9, 2008)

Will do bro....


----------



## BBFan (Jul 10, 2008)

Hey Timmy-
One option is a group thing- check out this link from a radio station in Providence, RI.  I know the cost is pretty decent and the whole trip is about the herb, so you'd be going with a group of like minded people.  Here's the link:
hxxp://www.whjy.com/pages/AmsterdamCharles.html
(replace the xx with tt).
My son went last year on his own and did it on the cheap.  You can fly into anywhere in Europe (continental) and take the train to Amsterdam.  Only thing is, you can't take anything out of Holland because they have dogs on the trains when you cross the border- he wasn't carrying anything- just spent some time in the coffee shops- and he got searched head to toe.
He stayed in hostels for about 10 to 25 euros a night- he had a blast.  Good luck man- I'd say you've earned some R+R after the events you went through.  Take Care. BB.


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Jul 10, 2008)

Yeah i looked into the hole "fly somewhere else and take a train" but after i added it up it was cheaper for me to just fly there. I think Berlin Germany was one of the cheapest places i could find to fly to. And i don't know why its cheaper then flying to Amsterdam. They make a stop in Amsterdam on the way... Its funny.. But yeah i think it will cost me around 900 for round trip tickets. But hay, can you get me the name of the hotel he stayed at? And when they searched him, the dogs don't go crazy for the smell on him
?


			
				BBFan said:
			
		

> Hey Timmy-
> One option is a group thing- check out this link from a radio station in Providence, RI.  I know the cost is pretty decent and the whole trip is about the herb, so you'd be going with a group of like minded people.  Here's the link:
> hxxp://www.whjy.com/pages/AmsterdamCharles.html
> (replace the xx with tt).
> ...


----------



## LuLu (Jul 10, 2008)

Hi Timmy....sign up for all the airline newsletters....you will be alerted to all special fares...about 6 months ago delta had fares from their hub cities for $192 each way....I don't remember what the restrictions were exactly...just that you have to travel within the time period given.

   I have flown into London, cheap fares always seem to be had, and then taken a local carrier flight to amsterdam.  I have only traveled there in Oct/Nov  if you can be somewhat flexible in your travel dates...hotwire.com has some decent pricing last minute...used them last year...great direct delta flight and was very happy with the hotel.....priceline name your own price, if 
you don't mind layovers.

  Make sure to utilize the train at the AMS airport as a cab will set you back several grams!  and depending on what time you arrive the traffic could be hellious.  Exchange rates for money can very place to place, I have found the american express shops to be fair.  

   LOL, most importantly, there are different lanes on the roadways for the bikes, trains and walkers.  The first time I went it is a miracle I wasn't killed!  Those trains are way too quiet.   

   Have a great time!!

                                LuLu


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Jul 10, 2008)

LOL, thanks bro.... bunches


----------



## Bella420 (Jul 10, 2008)

Hiya Timmy
This is weed I bought last year in the dam.  One was 10 euros and one was 12 euros forgive me for not remembering which was which but it was a year ago and I was sooo high I cannot remember! :holysheep:  LOL

When you go into a coffeeshop just ask for a menu just like in a restaurant 
Have a good time and a safe trip!!


----------



## Hiero_ (Jul 10, 2008)

Bella420 said:
			
		

> Hiya Timmy
> This is weed I bought last year in the dam.  One was 10 euros and one was 12 euros forgive me for not remembering which was which but it was a year ago and I was sooo high I cannot remember! :holysheep:  LOL
> 
> When you go into a coffeeshop just ask for a menu just like in a restaurant
> Have a good time and a safe trip!!


Wow, I really can't wait to go to Amsterdam! Gawsh. Such service.


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Jul 10, 2008)

Nice, what you got there? an 1/8th and a 1/4?


			
				Bella420 said:
			
		

> Hiya Timmy
> This is weed I bought last year in the dam.  One was 10 euros and one was 12 euros forgive me for not remembering which was which but it was a year ago and I was sooo high I cannot remember! :holysheep:  LOL
> 
> When you go into a coffeeshop just ask for a menu just like in a restaurant
> Have a good time and a safe trip!!


----------



## Bella420 (Jul 10, 2008)

Timmyjg6 said:
			
		

> Nice, what you got there? an 1/8th and a 1/4?


 they come in grams over there not 1/4 and 1/8ths  but honestly i dont remember what those are.  It was my first and only time there and I was only there for 36 hours.  I stayed high the entire time and we got high b4 we hit our first coffeeshop.  My advice is dont buy more than you can smoke cus it sucks to leave it behind :rofl:


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Jul 10, 2008)

Bella420 said:
			
		

> they come in grams over there not 1/4 and 1/8ths  but honestly i dont remember what those are.  It was my first and only time there and I was only there for 36 hours.  I stayed high the entire time and we got high b4 we hit our first coffeeshop.  My advice is dont buy more than you can smoke cus it sucks to leave it behind :rofl:


O, id make sure to roll all the rest into a huge blunt and get faded before the flight home. Sleepy trip home.. LOL


----------



## BBFan (Jul 11, 2008)

Timmyjg6 said:
			
		

> Yeah i looked into the hole "fly somewhere else and take a train" but after i added it up it was cheaper for me to just fly there. I think Berlin Germany was one of the cheapest places i could find to fly to. And i don't know why its cheaper then flying to Amsterdam. They make a stop in Amsterdam on the way... Its funny.. But yeah i think it will cost me around 900 for round trip tickets. But hay, can you get me the name of the hotel he stayed at? And when they searched him, the dogs don't go crazy for the smell on him
> ?


Hey Timmy- He didn't stay in a hotel, he stayed in a "Hostel".  Here's a link to hostels in Amsterdam if you want to check it out.  Basic necessities, sometimes shared rooms, always shared bathrooms, but real cheap.
hxxp://www.hostels.com/amsterdam

I also have alot of relatives in Holland so they put him up for a few nights also.  They told him where to stay when he spent a few nights alone in Amsterdam.  I'll see if he remembers the name.

The reason he was searched was because he had spent the previous night in a coffee house and the next morning on the train when they crossed into Germany a guy came down the aisle with a dog.  The dog jumped on my son, my son pushed him away.  The dog jumped on my son again and my son said to the guy- "What's the problem with your dog?"  The guy said it was a drug sniffing dog and smelled drugs on him.  That's when they searched him, right there at his seat on the train.  Luckily, he was smart enough not to bring anything with him.


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Jul 11, 2008)

O Shi*!! ////////////////Wow, i am not bringing anything on the dam train... Well thanks for the help... I am going to see whats the cheapest way to have a trip to Amsterdam... If anyone else has some money saving ideas i am open to them...


----------



## parkingjoe (Sep 14, 2008)

im in the dam for 4 days from 13-16th october timmy and probably staying at the seven bridges hotel .

ill get a link for you but you have to do http instead of hxxp

lol

pkj


----------



## parkingjoe (Sep 14, 2008)

hxxp://www.sevenbridgeshotel.nl/

looks very nice indeed and i think ill go for the art deco room lol and btw the prices of all the hotels has gone crazy since my last visit in february this year.

ps hey timmy hope that hurricane missed ya dude

pkj


----------



## Fadeux (Sep 15, 2008)

Check out www.webehigh.com. Its a great cannabis resource for any country in the world. As far as amsterdam goes. Hostel it. You meet great people, and stay cheap. Dont go over a weekend, if you do, book in advance, its impossible to find a place to stay over the weekend there. (even in October)  Amsterdam to Brits, is like Vegas to Phoenicians. 

Dont worry about the hookers. Prostitution is legal, unionized, and regulated there. its not like HBO's "Hookers at the point." and I assure you, quite a few of them are HOT. Not just hot, but HOT. Check out www.womenoftheworld.nl for a small example. 

Prepare to spend a lot of money there. Weed actually costs just about the same as I pay for it in Arizona.  Plus, its like candy has been illegal your whole life, and now you are walking into a candy store your first time. You want to try EVERYTHING. 

Also, you have to understand the mentality of the Dutch. Most Dutch people don't smoke weed. They just don't care if you do. As long as you don't bother anyone. Many people told me it was illegal to smoke outside of coffee shops. Technically, true. But realistically, its not, its just considered "rude." I actually had the nerve to show a cop there a "reefer" (reefers are pure weed, joints are half weed half tobacco) I asked him if it was ok to smoke it on the street. He looked at me as though I had just asked "Is it legal to piss in a toliet?" and said, "of course." 

Drugs are sold on the street by everyone. You walk passed people and they just say things like "cocaine, ecstacy?" Just keep walking. I never bought anything harder than weed or shrooms there (in shops of course) but I am told these street dealers are great at ripping people off. Ignore them, and they won't bother you. 

The biggest "culture shock" I had was how civil the place actually was. Its 10x more civil than any place I've found in the US. I was always raised to understand Amsterdam as some Drug & Sex Capitol of the world. It's just not true. You really are free to do your own thing there, as long as you dont mess with anyone else. 

Obviously you can smoke in coffee shops, bars though are a different story. Bottom line there, just ask the bartender if you can smoke in there. If they say no, respect it. Otherwise, if you have their permission, have at it. 

Out of all the countries I have been to, (only about a dozen) The Netherlands is by far my favorite. Not because weed is virtually legal, but the mentality of the people. Show respect for everyone, and enjoy yourself. A better philosophy I cannot think of.


----------



## parkingjoe (Sep 15, 2008)

except the coke etc isnt coke as many a friend found out to their dismay with bleeding noses for a day or so because it was baking soda mixed with ground up glass.

s for liberal i agree whwre else could you walk past a high street store with video's on dislay in the shop window showing someone excreting into someone's open mouth:holysheep: :holysheep:  sorry couldn't resist that smilie and full on orgy photo's:holysheep::hubba: .

so as for smoking on the street it's considered not the done thing 

and hookers.yeh some very hot but would you really 

hostels well i stayed in nne 1st trip alongside 3 males friends and 1 female g/f .

we arrive back to ur 4 bunkbed room and ffs there was 3 other girls in the other beds and all were travelling alone. 

well personally i wouldnt want my daughter saying in a room full of strangers 

so timmy im sureyou will enjoy and ill post some pics when ive been and am back home man.

pkj


----------



## Thorn (Sep 15, 2008)

thanks for the link pj - always good to see nice hotels in amsterdam for when i do go (eventually).

Fadeux just a reminder shrooms are a lot harder than weed. In the UK weed is class C at the moment (i believe) and shrooms are a class A drug.

Hope you both doing ok


----------



## andy52 (Sep 15, 2008)

i've been there several times over the yrs and i love the place.it is so laid back and care free.i would like to live there.i've been to a vast amount of different countries as a merchant seaman for 22 yrs and i still love the dam.have a good time and start thinking about making your next trip.its addicting.i am lucky as i have family members that worked in the airline industry and i get buddy passes.cost me maybe 50 bucks for the tickets.that way i stay in the classiest hotels.i am going againg soon myself.i was gonna take my gf but she has screwed around and not got her passport.oh well.i like traveling alone anyway.good luck and have fun.
  oh yeah,my nephew and i went the last time and we caught a train into poland to see some of his friends and had a ball.i think


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Sep 24, 2008)

Well actually it hit me dead on... My house got 4.5 feet of water in it and 2 big pines fell right on... Lost most of my stuff.. But i still have.
1. My motorcycle "my love"
2.47" LCD TV
3. PS3
4. 2 pairs of pants
thats about it, everything else is gone... Ruined.. But i am ok, going to take moor than a dam hurricane, getting busted by the cops, and a horrible motercycle accident to keep me down.... L8r yo, thanks for scarring...





			
				parkingjoe said:
			
		

> hxxp://www.sevenbridgeshotel.nl/
> 
> looks very nice indeed and i think ill go for the art deco room lol and btw the prices of all the hotels has gone crazy since my last visit in february this year.
> 
> ...


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Sep 24, 2008)

Thanks bro, send me a link when you do. I would love to see them... And i will visit one day, might be a year or two but i am still going darnet....



			
				parkingjoe said:
			
		

> except the coke etc isnt coke as many a friend found out to their dismay with bleeding noses for a day or so because it was baking soda mixed with ground up glass.
> 
> s for liberal i agree whwre else could you walk past a high street store with video's on dislay in the shop window showing someone excreting into someone's open mouth:holysheep: :holysheep:  sorry couldn't resist that smilie and full on orgy photo's:holysheep::hubba: .
> 
> ...


----------



## Thorn (Sep 25, 2008)

timmy? oh no! Glad to hear you ok though! How ya been, other than hurricane destroying-ness?


----------



## Melissa (Sep 25, 2008)

Timmyjg6 said:
			
		

> Well actually it hit me dead on... My house got 4.5 feet of water in it and 2 big pines fell right on... Lost most of my stuff.. But i still have.
> 1. My motorcycle "my love"
> 2.47" LCD TV
> 3. PS3
> ...


 
dam sorry to hear that timmy ,,,but you seem to have the right spirit ,,all the best :48:


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Sep 25, 2008)

Iv bin good, i turned 21 so i know have a new hobby... Yeah!!! LOL, but yeah, i haven't smoked in over a month and a half and its quit ocward. Ill be bored and be like, man it would be a lot better if i was high. Or ill watch a movie and think that it would be alot better if i was stoned... O well, im making a list of things to do whenever i can get high.... It is as follows...
A. Go ride a roller coaster
B. Watch verry stupid movie
C. Eat
D. Sleep 
Thats about it so far... Im actually back to working out and playing tennis again... Weird... Nice to hear from you thorn, how are you???



			
				Thorn said:
			
		

> timmy? oh no! Glad to hear you ok though! How ya been, other than hurricane destroying-ness?


----------



## slowmo77 (Sep 25, 2008)

roller coasters rock when your stoned! i guess im gonna try goliath at six flags in a few weeks and super man.. the only two i haven't rode baked. im smilin just thinkin about it.


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Sep 25, 2008)

Yeah we had a six flags in down town but i guess they needed money so they sold it and now its just a big chunk of land in the middle of Houston... But i guess ill have to make a trip to San Antonio or Dallas... O well... ROAD TRIP!!


----------



## slowmo77 (Sep 25, 2008)

we go to fright feast or how ever you spell it at six flags ever fall. its so funny when your stoned, all the youngins runnin from the people dress up. oh i can't wait.  just don't get hungry it will cost a small fortune to eat there.


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Sep 25, 2008)

Yeah, lol... Stash the skittles and m & m's


----------



## Thorn (Sep 26, 2008)

Hey timmy timmy i'm ok thanks, just plodding along at the moment really. Oh yeah! Rollercoasters are GREAT stoned!!! My first time to a theme park was alton towers last year and it was my first proper roller coaster ride(s) and OMG it was sooooo cool. Oblivion and Rita haha I was ACTUALLY flying! hehe... Marijuana mixed with an adrenaline rush ----- Best darn feeling in the world! They have a really nice garden there too in the middle of the park with a few lakes and PLENTY of nice little hiding places to spark a spliff! 

Good to hear you doing well. I'm only 2 years older than you... I loved bein 21 hehe! 23 is a bit boring...starting to think I really should actually do something in life. I hear ya on wishing you were high... i hate it when you dont have anything to toke on and everything you do you think ahh I wish I had a smoke!


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Sep 26, 2008)

23's not that old... I say you have your hole 20's to do what you please. And the 30's is when you need to figure some things out... So hew cares have fun, or do nothing. Its your life, live it how you shall please. As long as your happy nothing else matters. That's what i think.... And i love roller coasters... Growing up we had the 6 flags down town and every year me and my cousin got season passes, for like 6 years strait.... And its not bad going sober for a wile, you kinda see things a little different. But its nice to hear from you thorn, TTYL... L8r



			
				Thorn said:
			
		

> Hey timmy timmy i'm ok thanks, just plodding along at the moment really. Oh yeah! Rollercoasters are GREAT stoned!!! My first time to a theme park was alton towers last year and it was my first proper roller coaster ride(s) and OMG it was sooooo cool. Oblivion and Rita haha I was ACTUALLY flying! hehe... Marijuana mixed with an adrenaline rush ----- Best darn feeling in the world! They have a really nice garden there too in the middle of the park with a few lakes and PLENTY of nice little hiding places to spark a spliff!
> 
> Good to hear you doing well. I'm only 2 years older than you... I loved bein 21 hehe! 23 is a bit boring...starting to think I really should actually do something in life. I hear ya on wishing you were high... i hate it when you dont have anything to toke on and everything you do you think ahh I wish I had a smoke!


----------



## parkingjoe (Sep 29, 2008)

hey timmy glad your ok and sorry about that hurricane hitting you head on man.

well all i have to say i hope the motorcycle is a honda or a suzuki

lol


ive booked into 


http://www.tripadvisor.com/Hotel_Re..._Basic_Amsterdam-Amsterdam_Noord_Holland.html

anyway thorn im not too far from alton towers well about 20 miles of so,

so onto being stoned you both must know how i feel most of the time due to my low tolerance to weed.

roflmao

pkj


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Sep 29, 2008)

LOL, nice to hear from you... Have fun and take pics...


----------



## NorCalHal (Sep 29, 2008)

Heres a good one.

Over the last year or so, when I go to Oakland, all I see is this "Oaksterdam" stuff all over downdown. Shoot, they even have thier own newspaper for the area. Downdown Oakland has become a huge MMJ Tolerant city. City and County offcials praise the Movement and the Dispensaries, and all the other business that it brings.

There is now a Oaksterdam University. Take a look at the teachers.
http://www.oaksterdamuniversity.com/

An actual skool that teaches EVERYTHING you need to know about MMJ.


Here is a GREAT vid I found that is a little documentary of "Oaksterdam".
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rVxuHV9K4PI


Now, I have been to the real 'Dam a few times myself. Here is one thing that Oakland will NEVER have over the 'Dam. HASH. You old skool cats know what I am talking about. The REAL. Only in the 'Dam.
No Red Light District. Cmon now, what 50 euro in the scheme of things? Not that I know. 

As far as the atmosphere, Oakland is not quite there yet. There are a few dispensaries that have the Amsterdam coffeeshop "feel", but others are not. You could walk around and burn one, but I didn't really do that in amsterdam anyway. There are plenty of places to burn.
And the big CATCH, yes, you have to be a cali resisent with a Dr's Rec.

As far as the smoke. Oaksterdam wins hands down, imho. The only place that was consistent, for me, was The Grey Area in Amsterdam. Barneys is the best for breakfast and some Diesel.

I'll still go to the 'Dam from time to time. It's just cool. As the folks have said, VERY laid back. Whats funny, is the first time I went there, It remeinded me of San Francisco. Very diverse and folks don't really care what u do as long as you stay out of thier bubble.


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Sep 29, 2008)

Nice, and yeah i heard about that school.. Its crazy...


----------



## Thorn (Sep 30, 2008)

Now I wanna go THERE  thanks for sharing that bro


----------

